# Exchanging into Marriott via II



## cbyrne1174 (Aug 27, 2019)

How is the availability for Marriott if you use II with WorldMark points, specifically the Florida properties?


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes. I see the Marriotts frequently on II. Over on WMOwners, one of the mods there maintains an active sightings forums where she regularly posts on the Marriotts she spots.

Plus the added advantage of trading thru II is their flexchange program - that allows to book any available resort/unit/size 59 days out for 4000 credits plus the exchange fee.


----------



## K2Quick (Aug 27, 2019)

All of the Orlando Marriotts are pretty much available to you via II at any time of year if you plan it well (Lakeshore Reserve is a little trickier than the others at peak seasons). The resorts outside of Orlando are generally available with some planning although peak seasons are definitely not as available as Orlando - ongoing searches would be recommended for that.  Crystal Shores is rarely available - even to Marriott owners.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Aug 27, 2019)

If you plan ahead, how many WM credits is a 2 bedroom without flexchange?


----------



## K2Quick (Aug 27, 2019)

cbyrne1174 said:


> If you plan ahead, how many WM credits is a 2 bedroom without flexchange?


That would be 10,000 credits using request first (the standard method).  If you're traveling offseason, you can do a deposit first of a 2BR offseason week for 6,000 credits (WM will choose the unit deposited for you and it's usually a real dog trader).  I personally don't take that risk, though, unless its offseason and I know a dog deposit will match up for what I want.

As an alternative, a lot of those weeks show up as II Getaways that you can rent for less than the cost of maintenance fees + exchange fees.


----------

